
R Markdown – Dynamic documents, presentations and reports for R - michaelsbradley
http://rmarkdown.rstudio.com/
======
minimaxir
R Markdown is very powerful. That being said, I still find myself using
Jupyter notebooks instead due to first-class language kernel support of non-R
languages (which was not the case at Rmarkdown's launch, when Jupyter was
still IPython), and GitHub integration for rendering notebooks.

The dynamic aspect of Rmarkdown is done through HTMLWidgets, which also works
with Jupyter notebooks too. (But not via the GitHub integration mentioned
earlier.)

~~~
nicolewhite
I've almost fully switched from Jupyter to RMarkdown after discovering
RMarkdown supports Python. And about publishing / rendering, do you not like
RPubs?

~~~
geomark
As well as a number of other rather useful languages [1].

Now days I use RMarkdown even for experiments because it's nice to document my
line of thinking as I write the code and get a nicely formatted output when
I'm finished.

[1]
[http://yihui.name/knitr/demo/engines/](http://yihui.name/knitr/demo/engines/)

------
mistercow
This sounds a lot like how literature coffeescript works.

